# opinions wanted on what a wise man once said.



## pointer99 (Jan 16, 2004)

"Those who doubted whether Iraq or the world would be better off without Saddam Hussein... don't have the judgment to be president or the credibility to be elected president.

what do you think of this quote? is it true or false and why?

pointer


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

Something to think about!

Dan Rather of CBS news was seated next to little Johnny on the plane when Rather turned to the boy and said, "Let's talk. I've heard that flights go quicker if you strike up a conversation with your fellow passengers."

Little Johnny, who had just opened his book, closed it slowly, and said to Rather, "What would you like to discuss?" "Oh, I don't know" said Rather, "How about politics? Should we keep Bush as president or elect Kerry?"

"OK" said Little Johnny. "That could be an interesting topic but let me ask you a question first. A horse, a cow and a deer all eat grass. The same stuff. Yet a deer excretes little pellets, while a cow turns out flat patties, and a horse excretes clumps of dried grass. Why do you think that is?"

"Jeez" said Rather, "I have no idea." "Well then" said Little Johnny, "How is it you feel qualified to discuss who should run this country when you don't know ****."

Had to throw this in... Saddam had to go, that all thats to it. :lol:


----------



## racer66 (Oct 6, 2003)

Words out of his own mouth, he doesn't have the judgement to be pres.


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

Who ever said that the world isint better off without saddam? Kerry's point is that it diverted attention away from the real CLEAR AND PRESENT threat, osama. Bush should have not been president in 2000, and he shouldn't be president now.


----------



## pointer99 (Jan 16, 2004)

Militant_Tiger said:


> Who ever said that the world isint better off without saddam? Kerry's point is that it diverted attention away from the real CLEAR AND PRESENT threat, osama. Bush should have not been president in 2000, and he shouldn't be president now.


once again MILITANTTIGERGETTINTHEFACTSWRONG......

kerry admitted he doesn't have the judgement to be president. THE CLEAR AND PRESENT THREAT osama is hidin in a rat hole shiverin in his sandels scared to stick his head out.

I MIGHT JUST HAVE TO TAKE MY TRUSTY 45 OVER TO PAKISTAN AND DRAG THAT CAMEL RIDEIN S.O.B. BY THE HARS OF HIS CHINNY CHIN CHIN BACK TO JUSTICE.

THINK I'LL TAKE THE TWENTY FIVE MIL REWARD AND BUY ME A BIG SPREAD WITH LOTSA DUCK HOLES. yall can all come over for a big party.

if you own a tux.....you can be the butler.

pointer


----------



## sdeprie (May 1, 2004)

You can lead a horse to water, but you can't keep him from stepping in the ^*)$(. I am proud to have voted today (yes, early). It's been tough, but I finally made up my mind.


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

If Kerry has admited that he doesn't have what it takes, why would he still be wasting money campaigning?


----------



## pointer99 (Jan 16, 2004)

sdeprie said:


> You can lead a horse to water, but you can't keep him from stepping in the ^*)$(. I am proud to have voted today (yes, early). It's been tough, but I finally made up my mind.


yeah i try to vote early too..... and often 

pointer


----------



## racer66 (Oct 6, 2003)

Cuz he is absolutley the worst candidate the democratic party has come up with in a long time, he said in his own words, he himself doesn't have doesn't have the judgement to be pres. What an absolute moron.


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

Wow, its almost like talking points... wait, these are talking points...


----------



## racer66 (Oct 6, 2003)

We don't have to talk, all we have to do is listen when dum, dum opens his mouth. My guess is, right now his taste buds have a whole lot of #2 on them.


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

I've got to agree, "nucular"? What was Bush thinking


----------



## racer66 (Oct 6, 2003)

"Those who doubted whether Iraq or the world would be better off without Saddam Hussein... don't have the judgment to be president or the credibility to be elected president.

I'll bet J.Kerry thinks this a nucular statement about now.


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

racer66 said:


> "Those who doubted whether Iraq or the world would be better off without Saddam Hussein... don't have the judgment to be president or the credibility to be elected president.


This might be true. But quite frankly I could give a **** about any ******* or their freedom. Iraq and the world might be better, but who's expense did it come at? Ours. Iraq and the world might be better but the USA is worse...and that's what I care about.


----------



## sdeprie (May 1, 2004)

I THOUGHT we learned in 1941 that what is good for the world IS good for the USA. We cannot afford to hang on to isolationist sentiment and ignore the world's tyrants. Several million men died in world war II to teach us that. Do you want to learn it again?


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

I guess we know why history repeats itself, when most of the people that remember why we have fought wars are gone we have to start all over again it seems.

Hey Matt....why do you want to buy oil from Russia and China? If we pulll away from all that we have worked and died for in the last 100 years that is what will happen. Although many of us don't like being dependent on foreign oil that is the way it is and nobody can change this. If you try you are considered a threat to national security.


----------



## sdeprie (May 1, 2004)

Japan's reason for being involved in WW II was oil. Think about it.


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

How was invading Iraq good for the world again? Are we the only clairvoyants of all the allies who could see that Saddam was an evil terrorist mastermind (sic). I see the oil scheme behind this, but the "good for the world" part still eludes me.


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

Ever heard of 'give an inch and they will take a mile' We know we are dealing with some of the biggest liars on the planet over their, even the tainted media can't help but point that out.

When terror became a world threat instead of a local custom is when the world was pulled into this baloney. The terrorist bit off more than they can chew and I guess while were at it we just as well kick their ***** good enuff we don't have to do it again for a generation or two. Or maybe you would like your kids to take this on later in time so you don't have to.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

MT

Speaking of clairvoyant, isn't it something how you see that oil scheme. Kind of like the National Guard scandal, the Bush draft, the wire that Bush wore etc etc etc. I'm sure the good for the world part will always elude you. MT look under your bed tonight, did you know the boogy man looks just like Bush? Yup, he dresses like uncle sam, and he is pointing his finger at you.


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

Again, how is kicking muslim *** equal to kicking terrorist ***? Saddam was not a threat. America does not become safer by bombs and bullets alone.


----------



## sdeprie (May 1, 2004)

MT, that is EXACTLY what they said about Adolf Hitler in 1938, "He's no danger to the US." Same thing about the Japanese. PLEASE, READ the history books before you spout. Hussein has been acting exactly the same way Hitler did. Genocide, aggression, greed, everything. I don't have to worry about getting into a major world war. I've already done my time. You want a draft? You want YOUR time in the army? Let someone like Hussein get completely out of control and that's what you will have. But don't take my word for it. READ the history books. Talk to the history experts. Again, do this BEFORE you spout more Lib Rhetoric. Bush did what he knew to be the right thing to do. Kerry would never have the guts to do anything. And the UN isn't much help, either. We had a UN back then, only it was called the League of Nations, and it, too, had become a toothless wonder.


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

What exactly did Hussien to do set off the bomb? If I'm not mistaken just before we attacked Iraq it was said that "Saddam is beginning to comply with UN sanctions". I really am glad that you watched a special over the weekend comparing Saddam to Hitler, but it doesn't change the fact that there were much greater threats at the time, say Osama, maybe Kim Jong-il. A mistake was made in attacking Iraq, and no one has the balls to admit it. We will get nothing accomplished by pushing forward with blinders on towards a goal that was tainted from the beginning.


----------



## pointer99 (Jan 16, 2004)

Militant_Tiger said:


> What exactly did Hussien to do set off the bomb? If I'm not mistaken just before we attacked Iraq it was said that "Saddam is beginning to comply with UN sanctions".


yup...says him.....sadam had used the old bait and switch tactic so many times.......even the u.n. said he was running outa time.



> but it doesn't change the fact that there were much greater threats at the time, say Osama, maybe Kim Jong-il.


osama was no threat....he was in retreat they destroyed most of his little organization the first month in afganistan. kim jung is a nit wit that wants attention.



> A mistake was made in attacking Iraq, and no one has the balls to admit it. We will get nothing accomplished by pushing forward with blinders on towards a goal that was tainted from the beginning.


your fearless leader didn't think it was a mistake to do so at the time. in fact he encouraged it.

nope.....most of the libs didn't have the balls to see it through.

the goal was not tainted but the reporting of it was.

next

pointer


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

MT

Nearly 80% of the good American men and women with their behind on the line in Iraq disagree with you. I would trust their opinion any day as compared to any armchair general. As for Osama, yes he is a threat. As for Kim Jong-il, and Iran they have become a greater threat after the war in Iraq began. Should we drop everything we are doing and go to North Korea, or Iran now? Is that what you are suggesting, or are you suggesting we should be there instead? What?
A free democratic Iraq will have a stabilizing effect in the middle east. Therefore right or wrong to begin with it will serve us well in the future.


----------



## pointer99 (Jan 16, 2004)

Plainsman said:


> MT look under your bed tonight, did you know the boogy man looks just like Bush? Yup, he dresses like uncle sam, and he is pointing his finger at you.


 :evil:
booooooooooooooooooooooooo uncle sam wants you :evil:

sweet dreams,

pointer


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

sdeprie said:


> I THOUGHT we learned in 1941 that what is good for the world IS good for the USA. We cannot afford to hang on to isolationist sentiment and ignore the world's tyrants. Several million men died in world war II to teach us that. Do you want to learn it again?


We can't afford to simply go around the world killing everyone who might be a threat to us. Especially when we're not targeting the clear and present threats. Iraq wasn't a $200 billion dollar threat. Saddam was a ****head who killed his own people, but there are "Saddams" all over the world (and a lot of them are even worse). So why did we go after Iraq right off the bat? Because Bush had a personal family vendetta against Saddam that he wanted settled, and because they have oil.

Remember this, 15 of the 19 terrorists in 9/11 came from Saudi Arabia. Yet they are still are allies??? Then you throw in the likes of Iran and North Korea and it's like WTF are we doing in Iraq?


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

The idea, gentlemen it to not tie up this countries military resources in a facade of a war such as iraq, such that when Korea or Iran (which has been a threat for years) becomes an imminent threat, we can address it. Saying that most of the soldiers in Iraq support it is like saying that 80% of the peace corps thinks Bush is bad. No duh, they joined by choice, of course they support it. Pointer I cannot believe that you said that osama is/was no threat, where are your brains?


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

> The idea, gentlemen it to not tie up this countries military resources in a facade of a war such as iraq, such that when Korea or Iran (which has been a threat for years) becomes a threat, we can address it


That why we are there to establish and maintain a US presence in the entire middle east. If you have read we are moving many permanent military people out of Europe as it has become much more stable since we went there in the 40's. We will bring stability to the middle east also.


----------



## sdeprie (May 1, 2004)

All a moot point to me. I've already voted and more than just confident with my vote. Also, I've already served my military time. Good luck you guys who ARE still elligible for the draft. The clock has been ringing for 20 years (or more) and we keep hitting the snooze button. SOME day (I fear) we are REALLY going to pay for that. Let's see, does someone have the figures to compare casualties in WW II with Operation Iraqi Freedom? Please, wake up and smell the roses.


----------

